# want a cheap 9mm



## Colt45

i have a couple nice guns, but im broke and want to cheap out on a 9mm. whats the cheapest 9mm out there :mrgreen:


----------



## Freedom1911

There are several quality 9mm pistols.
My personal favorite is the Bersa Thunder HiCapacity 9mmPro.









From other sources.

Stoeger 8000 cougar, and most any CZ are said to be great guns.:smt1099

The Cheapest I think is a HiPoint 9mm. They are big, clunky, ugly, heavy. BUT! if you bear though the 500 round break in period they are dependable guns. With a 100% unconditional warranty.

I just don't much care for single stack pistols. Nothing wrong with them except the capacity.

I would love to get one of the new Bersa BP9CCs when they come out, Poly 9mm for CCW. 








But it is a single stack and only holds 7+1, at my FFL I can get a G19 which is 15+1 for about 50 more that this is slated for and the Glock mags cost about half as much as the Bersa mags.
Having said that, Bersa pistols are very good low dollar guns, they come with two mags.


----------



## Hollander

Look a little on the net. You can find Sig Pro 2022 for around $400. It is a verrrrrrry good gun for the money.


----------



## AZ 9mm/45

I second Freedom's choice. Cheap price but not a cheap gun. Can't beat that combo.:smt023:smt041
Takes the back seat to none!


----------



## thelonerang3r

I wouldn't count out the SW Sigma either. Around 320 right now I think and reliable


----------



## niadhf

I am a fan of the Kel-Tec P-11. Under $300. 10+1 with 12+1 potential Bit small for a nice easy range gun, but very nice for carry.


----------



## Colt45

those are nice guns, but i'm not even looking for best bang for the buck gun, i straight up just wanted a cheap gun, as i'm trying to save up for a Smith and Wesson 500

just got back from 3 different gun shops, i ended up buying a HI-POINT 380 for $120 here's a pic from google http://www.impactguns.com/store/752334003805.html


----------



## Freedom1911

Welp, you got it. HP I think is as cheap as you can get. 380 ammo is going to eat you alive though.
Just remember, 500 minimum brake in on it. If after that it is acting goofy, go here
http://www.hipointfirearmsforums.com/Forum/index.php


----------



## Colt45

what d you mean by 500 round brake in? and what do you mean 380 ammo will eat me alive?


----------



## SaltyDog

What Freedom is trying to say is that you bought a .380 pistol not a 9mm, as you originally posted, and that .380 ammo is hard to find and expensive compared to 9mm.

Also he is telling you that the Hi-point needs to have 500 rounds shot through it for a break in of the gun. Kinda the same thing for automobiles by putting 3000 miles on the new engine and transmission.


----------



## stephen87

From what I have read around here, and feel free to correct me if I'm incorrect on this. The Hi-Point pistols require around 500 rounds to be broken in, similar to anything new that requires being broken in, and 380 ammo is a little more pricey than 9mm ammo. As I said, I'm new to handguns so feel free to correct me if I'm incorrect on this. This is all from what I've been reading for the past week or so.

SaltyDog beat me to it.  But I was spot on. WOOT!


----------



## SaltyDog

Usually I'm the one left holding the bag.

Feels good to be first now and then :smt033


----------



## Colt45

i didnt expect to buy a gun today, and yes i did want a 9mm but cheapest 9mm i came across was $239 
i did buy the 380 intstead, i just thought i really couldnt go wrong for $120 as long as it last even a few months i'd be happy ahaha, but i did find out right after i made the purchase that 380 ammo is about $6 more per 50rounds, meh oh well. 

still not sure on what you guys are getting at with the whole 500 round brake in? when you brake in a car, you drive slow, and easy on the clutch for awhile, how do i go about braking in the gun? shoot slow? clean every time i re-load? what, i'm confused.. does it not should accurate for the first 500??


----------



## kg333

Colt45 said:


> does it not should accurate for the first 500??


I believe they mean this, yes, although they may possibly mean some FTEs for the first 500 rounds too (failure to eject).

KG


----------



## stephen87

I'd just go slow with it, make sure that you keep it properly lubed and all that good stuff. I just googled it and came up with a pretty good article. http://www.brazoscustom.com/magart/0705.htm


----------



## Colt45

Freedom1911 said:


> Welp, you got it. HP I think is as cheap as you can get. 380 ammo is going to eat you alive though.
> Just remember, 500 minimum brake in on it. If after that it is acting goofy, go here
> http://www.hipointfirearmsforums.com/Forum/index.php.


thanks for that site! and i just realized what you meant by the 380 ammo will eat me alive, just been reading for couple hours, which i should have done before going out and buying a gone" a should have waited till i came acrossed a 9mm :/

380 ammo is damn near twice as much as 9mm urrgghhhh! probably cant return a gun huh?


----------



## Freedom1911

Colt45 said:


> what d you mean by 500 round brake in? and what do you mean 380 ammo will eat me alive?


The cost of 380 ammo is normally near twice that of 9mm. At least here in Saint Louis it is.
380 is almost 19.00 and then after tax it is 20+. 9mm is about ten dollars with tax.
The brake in period. HiPoint guns have a brake in period. You have to shoot so many rounds through them to be sure they are operating properly. Some HPs brake in well before the 500 rounds and some take the 500 rounds. The C9 I had took 250 rounds and it was good as gold. Some more or less rounds. But HPs have a definite brake in period.
This too. Often times the magazines need to be broken in. Well say you have a 10 round magazine. But try as you might you can only get 8 rounds in it. This is normal, how you brake the mag in is load the 8 rounds in and let the mag sit for two weeks. Take all the rounds out then load them beck up, try to get the 9th round in. If you can, put the mag back for another two weeks. Remove the rounds again and then try to get ten rounds in it.
What you are doing is relaxing a stiff spring in the mag, normally once you can get all the rounds in the mag you wont have any more problems.
But again, if you do, check out the HiPoint forum I post.

http://www.brazoscustom.com/magart/0705.htm


----------



## Colt45

anyone know of a somewhat cheap site for guns and ammo?


----------



## recoilguy

Hi point .380, excellent job getting a cheap gun. Cheap ammo is very hard to find especially in .380. Enjoy the weapon!

RCG


----------



## dosborn

Colt45 said:


> anyone know of a somewhat cheap site for guns and ammo?


If I had to be cheap, I would look for a used Ruger P series or something used around the $275-$325 mark. And get a 9mm this time.
You might even get $50 out of your HiPoint towards a trade.

Good luck!


----------



## Tucker

Brand new Springfield XD 9mm -- $499.00 at your nearest local gun store. Go from this price.

:numbchuck:


----------



## Colt45

Tucker said:


> Brand new Springfield XD 9mm -- $499.00 at your nearest local gun store. Go from this price.
> 
> :numbchuck:


ugly gun:mrgreen:

I really like thge new Taurus line up.
http://www.taurususa.com/2009newcatalog/
check out the guns on page 10 18+1 magizine.
i want the gun on page 1 and page 5


----------



## TheReaper

The Highpoint is a beautiful gun.:anim_lol:


----------



## JoeInKS

Cheapest............. Hi-Point 9mm. About the butt ugliest gun out there (but I own one <shame>)

It's also a pretty darn accurate gun and the recoil is rather mild.

Next nice gun........... S&W Sigma SW9VE. Sort of looks like a Glock and fires reliably and well......... once you get past the 10+ pound double-action trigger pull. Frankly....... I've gotten to like it.

Bersa 9mm is a fine weapon. Shoots well and fast. Somehow just doesn't get the credit that it deserves.

Then..........

Any Ruger 9mm..... reliable, can drop off of a building and still shoot, or just use as a second boat anchor (after the Hi-Point 9mm)


----------



## Colt45

TheReaper said:


> The Highpoint is a beautiful gun.:anim_lol:


I think the hi-point is damn near the ugliest gun ever made haha, but i'm not going to complain for $100 thats bb gun price range..
im just saying that springfield is an ugly gun for $500.


----------



## hideit

hipoint has got to be the cheapest
a friend of mine has one and hasn't failed him at the range yet


----------



## Freedom1911

Colt45 said:


> I think the hi-point is damn near the ugliest gun ever made haha, but i'm not going to complain for $100 thats bb gun price range..
> im just saying that springfield is an ugly gun for $500.


Funny how people taste differ. Some people also say Glock is ugly but to me it is not ugly nor is it very good looking. XD to me is a nice looking gun. Not great looking, great looking would be Walther P99 or the XDm. Beretta 90Two. But that is by my taste. Your mileage may vary.

And yah, the HP is a dang ugly gun. But it works real well once it is broke in proper.


----------



## VietVet68

*Whoa!*



Colt45 said:


> i have a couple nice guns, but im broke and want to cheap out on a 9mm. whats the cheapest 9mm out there :mrgreen:


Do you really want to buy a gun that is described as he "cheapest?"
It's your decision but please keep that idea in mind. You didn't say if this is a new or used gun? Will it be a carry gun? Or a home defense gun?

But, based on info in your post I would recommend a new/used S&W Sigma, 9mm. It's S&W's version of the Glock 19. I just heard a few weeks ago that the Sigma now offers a double stack magazine, 15+1. It is agood gun at an affordable price.
Good Luck,
Jack


----------



## VietVet68

Colt45 said:


> thanks for that site! and i just realized what you meant by the 380 ammo will eat me alive, just been reading for couple hours, which i should have done before going out and buying a gone" a should have waited till i came acrossed a 9mm :/
> 
> 380 ammo is damn near twice as much as 9mm urrgghhhh! probably cant return a gun huh?


Not only is it expensive but it's just not available in my area anyway (Michigan) but i'm pretty sure it's a nationwide shortage and believe me, nobody knows the reason why. Even though they will tell you they do.
For the future I suggest you execute due diligence and add in some patience, no instant gratification, for your next purchase.
Can't understand how you went from 9mm to .380, there's a big difference. Some say that self defense ammo starts at 9mm. Fortunately you didn't spend a lot of mney to learn this lesson.
Good Luck,
Jack:mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex

The Stoeger cougar is a great gun for the money (around $400).

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).

:smt1099


----------



## Colt45

VietVet68 said:


> For the future I suggest you execute due diligence and add in some patience, no instant gratification, for your next purchase.
> Can't understand how you went from 9mm to .380, there's a big difference. Some say that self defense ammo starts at 9mm. Fortunately you didn't spend a lot of mney to learn this lesson.
> Good Luck,
> Jack:mrgreen:


lol yes i am a very compolsive buyer, this is a huge weakness i have:buttkick: next gun i will make sure to do my research before purchasing.


----------



## dosborn

Colt45 said:


> i have a couple nice guns, but im broke and want to cheap out on a 9mm. whats the cheapest 9mm out there :mrgreen:


Out of curiosity, what are the nice ones?


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Bought my mom a Jennings several years ago. I think it was $100


----------



## jimmy

dosborn said:


> If I had to be cheap, I would look for a used Ruger P series or something used around the $275-$325 mark. And get a 9mm this time.
> You might even get $50 out of your HiPoint towards a trade.
> 
> Good luck!


+1... These Rugers P series are built like a tank and they shoot everything..They are so accurate and very affordable.


----------



## trob_205

ruger SR9 or SR9c...awesome guns


----------



## dondavis3

For that price you can buy a very high quality used gun at a gun show.

But if you want new and reliable with a lifetime warranty consider looking at the S&W Sigma in 9mm or 40










Good luck in your search - the search is part of the fun. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## archull

Colt45 said:


> i didnt expect to buy a gun today, and yes i did want a 9mm but cheapest 9mm i came across was $239
> i did buy the 380 intstead, i just thought i really couldnt go wrong for $120 as long as it last even a few months i'd be happy ahaha, but i did find out right after i made the purchase that 380 ammo is about $6 more per 50rounds, meh oh well.
> 
> still not sure on what you guys are getting at with the whole 500 round brake in? when you brake in a car, you drive slow, and easy on the clutch for awhile, how do i go about braking in the gun? shoot slow? clean every time i re-load? what, i'm confused.. does it not should accurate for the first 500??


Means that the handgun needs 500 rounds down pipe before you can rely on it. It also means that its customary for the gun to have failures to feed or failures to eject during the first 500 rounds with that pistol. Most better brands have a typical breakin of about 100-200 rounds down pipe. I personally would have bought a Sig SP2022 for the best bang for the buck. Just the price that you will have to pay for 380 ammo would have been enough to pay for the difference in the cost of the gun. 380 ammo is retarded expensive for its relative small size and its hard to come by. It also has alot less knock down than a 9mm chambering.


----------



## Colt45

dosborn said:


> Out of curiosity, what are the nice ones?


right now i have a beretta 92 .40, glock 27, colt anaconda .44 7"barell. .44 lever action (Forgot brand) snf s browning buck mark camper .22

so i actually sold my hi-point 380 lost about $20 on sell, but cant complain, i will research alot before i make my pick.

have a couple i'm considering, let me know which you like more and pros/cons thanks.

here is a link to all three guns. http://www.genitron.com/HandgunDB/DB-Compare-Selections.asp?ID1=686&ID2=185&ID3=2984

1.glock 19
2.S&W m7p compact
3.S&W sw99

ive shot the glock, held the M&P compact, and have never seen the SW99 in person, any advise on these guns? love the look of gthe glock, specially the flat top, and sights, but glocks seem to have higher than average recoil,


----------



## Growler67

TopGunSupply has some Zurich Police turn in P225's for under $400.


----------



## dosborn

Growler67 said:


> TopGunSupply has some Zurich Police turn in P225's for under $400.


+1

You do need a Sig in your stable.:smt033


----------



## dosborn

Colt45 said:


> so i actually sold my hi-point 380 lost about $20 on sell, but cant complain


Losing only $20 on a HiPoint is NOT losing, IMO.

You have a nice collection going on too!


----------



## Colt45

what/where is Topgun supply?
would like more recommendations on 9mm budget $550 max


----------



## flieger67

Colt45 said:


> what/where is Topgun supply?


They're a firearms dealer with an online store. Here's an exact link to the used Sigs mentioned above: Used Sig P225

Top Gun has a mailing address in Chesterland, OH. I don't know if they have an actual brick-n-mortar store.

Those used Sigs look like a good deal. Just be sure to factor in the cost of the FFL transfer. Top Gun will have a charge for that and most likely, anyone in your area who can complete the transaction will charge a small fee, too. But even with reasonable fees on both ends, you should be able to pick up that Sig well within your budget.

Top Gun's site has a section on how to purchase a firearm online.

If you do purchase the Sig online, I'd be interested to hear how the transaction went.


----------



## drummin man 627

*Cheap 9mm*

There's a brand called Arcus that seems to get pretty good reviews. It is a Hi Power clone. Here's an example of the compact model. http://www.jgsales.com/product_info.../2377?osCsid=2c9e82d4aa39017d1101bf1fda31f938


----------



## Colt45

drummin man 627 said:


> There's a brand called Arcus that seems to get pretty good reviews. It is a Hi Power clone. Here's an example of the compact model. http://www.jgsales.com/product_info.../2377?osCsid=2c9e82d4aa39017d1101bf1fda31f938


wow that gun does look very nice, but i cant bring myself to purchase a gun without holding it and seeing one in person, no matter how popular it may be.
but since they're used law enforcement guns, dont you think they have been shot to death?
i will consider that gun for sure, but does anyone have any feedback/oppinions on the 3 i listed?
http://www.genitron.com/HandgunDB/DB-Compare-Selections.asp?ID1=686&ID2=185&ID3=2984
also what is a good deal for a brand new Glock 19? just been noticing my local gun shops have completely different prices gun to gun


----------



## dondavis3

Of the 3 your showing -

I'd go with the Glock 

And I own Glocks, but don't like the way they feel to me.

:smt1099


----------



## Colt45

I would like to buy that SIG p225, but have no idea, what i need to do to get it. can someone help me with the process, i added it to cart, and its ready to take my credit card info, the only extra charge that showed up is shipping.. should i continue?


----------



## chris9681

Hands down Winchester white box... red letters..... I have an XD 9 SC and have shot about 400 rounds through it with this ammo.. No problems... Plus my Walmart has the 100 round boxes for $20.26.... you wont get any cheaper than that!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Colt45 said:


> I would like to buy that SIG p225, but have no idea, what i need to do to get it. can someone help me with the process, i added it to cart, and its ready to take my credit card info, the only extra charge that showed up is shipping.. should i continue?


You would need an FFL lic holder to ship the firearm to. Then they do the final transfer. You can't just order it nad haver FedX bring it to you. If you are looking online then you will want to talk to a shop owner and get a copy of the FFL or see if the web site has the owners FFL on file.


----------



## Colt45

i didnt have time to go down to the gun shop, but i called, and right as i was telling them what i wanted to do, he interupted, and said "No, it's to much of a hassle" and nothing on his end, i offered him $30 to do it, and he just said "No, sorry.. 

is this like a huge favor?? i really do want this gun, but sounds like this is gonna be tough to get some help from a shop:smt086:smt086


----------



## Colt45

just found a used P225 on local forum, its $400firm. should i get it? am i getting a good deal? i just dont know how to tell what kind of condition it is in. any pointers?


----------



## Colt45

just found 2 more on local site. they all come with 2 clips. P6 is a p225 right?
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218...&cat=185&lpid=
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218...&cat=185&lpid=
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218...&cat=185&lpid=

Is $400 walking away with a good deal?


----------



## egliderider

I have the Kel-Tec .380 w/ a laser sight as my pocket-pistol. Excellent for the hot-and-humid days here in Florida and when we're riding the motorcycles. It is NOT cheap to shoot, however, so when it's range time the (2) .38s and (2) 9mms will usually get a ~hundred rounds each and .380 gets <50.


----------



## VasSigmeister

Colt45 said:


> just found 2 more on local site. they all come with 2 clips. P6 is a p225 right?
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218...&cat=185&lpid=
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218...&cat=185&lpid=
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218...&cat=185&lpid=
> 
> Is $400 walking away with a good deal?


My brother got his P6 for about $350. But it only came with one magazine, so I think it's a pretty decent deal, and I'm pretty sure it is the P225.


----------

